#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What are the best places to surf in the Down South Sri Lanka?

## subasan

I'm planning to surf this month. Can you please let me know which place is better, Mirissa or Weligama? What's the cost for board rental and coach? Any other interesting things to do like The Doctor's House?

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm planning to surf this month. Can you please let me know which place is better, Mirissa or Weligama? What's the cost for board rental and coach? Any other interesting things to do like The Doctor's House?



If you are a beginner Weligama beach is a good choice for you. In Weligama beach, you can get epoxy and fibre-glass boards rental in 300 to 450 LKR, according to the board and the lessons you can get a coach around 2000-3000 LKR.

----------


## subasan

> If you are a beginner Weligama beach is a good choice for you. In Weligama beach, you can get epoxy and fibre-glass boards rental in 300 to 450 LKR, according to the board and the lessons you can get a coach around 2000-3000 LKR.


Thanks for your detailed reply. Now I can plan accordingly. Can you tell me why Weligama is better than Mirissa?

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks for your detailed reply. Now I can plan accordingly. Can you tell me why Weligama is better than Mirissa?


Weligama beach surf season is start from the end of September to end of May so now is the season time that's why I suggested Weligama beach and due to the beach length, It can hold up many surfers without getting too crowded.

----------


## subasan

> Weligama beach surf season is start from the end of September to end of May so now is the season time that's why I suggested Weligama beach and due to the beach length, It can hold up many surfers without getting too crowded.


That's awesome because I don't do crowds. Is surfing alone safe for a first timer?

----------


## Bhavya

> That's awesome because I don't do crowds. Is surfing alone safe for a first timer?


If it's your first time better you surf with some experienced person or coach. Adventures are wonderful but some we should prioritize our safety.

----------


## Assassin

> I'm planning to surf this month. Can you please let me know which place is better, Mirissa or Weligama? What's the cost for board rental and coach? Any other interesting things to do like The Doctor's House?


Both are unique by there beauty, but my friends mostly suggest Mirissa. Why don't you try Arugambay to surf, It's also a wonderful place to do.

----------


## subasan

> If it's your first time better you surf with some experienced person or coach. Adventures are wonderful but some we should prioritize our safety.


Yes, I'm looking for a coach as I'm not a experienced swimmer. Safety comes before fun.  :Big Grin:

----------


## subasan

> Both are unique by there beauty, but my friends mostly suggest Mirissa. Why don't you try Arugambay to surf, It's also a wonderful place to do.


I almost planned to Mirissa but as Bhavya suggested now switched to Weligama. I've been to Arugambay already but didn't surf though. The journey is too long from Colombo and a whole day is gone on two way travel whereas down south is nearby and a time saver.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, I'm looking for a coach as I'm not a experienced swimmer. Safety comes before fun.


That's good, Have a fun time and let us know your adventurous experience  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> I almost planned to Mirissa but as Bhavya suggested now switched to Weligama. I've been to Arugambay already but didn't surf though. The journey is too long from Colombo and a whole day is gone on two way travel whereas down south is nearby and a time saver.


Subasan, Better you get suggestions from others as well because I am not that experience, If you have any disappointments don't blame me  :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> That's good, Have a fun time and let us know your adventurous experience


Sure. If I come back alive, I'll let you all know :P

----------


## Bhavya

> Sure. If I come back alive, I'll let you all know :P


Always talk positive. Be ready to share your surfing experience with us  :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> Subasan, Better you get suggestions from others as well because I am not that experience, If you have any disappointments don't blame me


I'll put the blame on you only, Bhavya!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## subasan

> Always talk positive. Be ready to share your surfing experience with us


That's really sweet! Sure  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> I'll put the blame on you only, Bhavya!


I didn't know that I have this much influence on your decision, just because I said you have changed your decision, It's an honour  :Big Grin: ,I believe you won't have any chance to blame me :Wink:

----------


## Bhavya

> That's really sweet! Sure


Again, don't become cheesy Buddy :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> I didn't know that I have this much influence on your decision, just because I said you have changed your decision, It's an honour ,I believe you won't have any chance to blame me


Nah, I was jut kidding! I did my homework too :P  :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> Again, don't become cheesy Buddy


That's a genuine comment.  :bye:

----------


## Bhavya

> Nah, I was jut kidding! I did my homework too :P


I knew it, buddy, I just played along with you  :Wink: , So when will you go for Surfing?

----------


## Bhavya

> That's a genuine comment.


Thanks. That’s really nice of you to say  :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> I knew it, buddy, I just played along with you , So when will you go for Surfing?


I might go this week but waiting for an another friend to join me. So let's see!

----------


## Bhavya

> I might go this week but waiting for an another friend to join me. So let's see!


Okay, Have lots of fun, Waiting to hear from you.

----------

